# udev and crypt disk problem

## aaronlewis1989

Hi,

  I've got problems with dmcrypt , kernel provided name disagrees with my device name.

Kernel Messages:

udevd-work[6755]: kernel-provided name 'dm-1' and NAME= 'mapper/temporary-cryptsetup-6073' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name

So i put udev rules like this , and it supressed those warnings , but created something new.

```
KERNEL=="dm-0",NAME="dm-0",SYMLINK+="mapper/home"

KERNEL=="dm-1",NAME="dm-1",SYMLINK+="mapper/code"
```

udevd-work[5650]: device node '/dev/dm-0' already exists, link to '/dev/dm-0' will not overwrite it

How can i get rid of this together ?

Appreciate any of your help !

----------

## Cazzantonio

Delete /etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules and everything will become ok. That file should be a leftover from some old version of udev.

----------

